# Should I try to curtail my neutered male peeing FREQUENTLY on walks



## Nugent (Jul 19, 2018)

His name is captain falcon, and I have had him 3 years. He was 7&1/2 when I got him, so he's 10+ now. 

He is a wonderful little guy (chi mix) and supposedly well house-trained, though he has had several accidents during the night, maybe 5-8 x in the 3 years I've had him. 

I have put out pee pads in the bathroom, but he is not consistent with those - although he does seem to know what they are for, having used them maybe 2-3 x.

I am wondering if I have been a bit too accepting of his peeing on walks very very frequently. 

Thank you to anyone who has input based on experience - he is only my 3d dog, so don't have wide experience.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Have you had him checked for a UTI? They're fairly common, and if a dog is peeing a lot, that's the first thing to check. If he's just marking, though, you could always try a belly band at night, or crate him (if the crate is just big enough for him to stand up and turn around, he won't want to pee in it).


----------



## Nugent (Jul 19, 2018)

No UTI. He's always done this, and has had several vet checkups.
What is a belly band? I feel this might be too much, since this doesn't happen for many months at a time. 
2 things I just thought of:
1. His age (10+) do male dogs get prostate issues like men?
2. My schedule can be pretty variable, & I'll have to pay more attention to that in relation to this issue.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Belly bands are just simple fabric bands that wrap around the dog. Many breeders use them to prevent their unneutered males from marking. Here's an example, but there are tons of companies making them (and I'm sure a person could make their own).


----------

